# cardio and bulking



## kurt2r2 (May 26, 2011)

I wonder ..Is  necessary to do cardio when you try to bulk? do you think it would be pointless ?


----------



## wifi75 (May 26, 2011)

IMO is never pointless , Cardio for your general health


----------



## highrich (May 26, 2011)

IMO cardio is obligatory when bulking but only moderately..


----------



## danny (May 26, 2011)

depends on your diet . if you getting fat on bulking diet,  you should incorporate cardio  because bulking doesn't mean fattening


----------



## bryan (May 27, 2011)

I find that I haven't needed much cardio on cycle...I will hit it more when I am off


----------



## Big Danny (May 27, 2011)

cardio is a must for any athlete


----------



## kurt2r2 (May 29, 2011)

Unanimously clear. Need to start a cardio plan asap. Thanks


----------

